# P-Fury Pads



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I just cleaned up my room. Before, it looked like:

1)A cat exploded

2)A dryer exploded.

Clothes EVERYWHERE and dust EVERYWHERE.

Anyways, here's some pics:

The View:









My cat after it licked some plutonium:









A wall:









Funny Poster:


















This one is for KFiz:









Closet doors and other wall:









TV and books:









This pic needs some explainin. When we moved, I had a desk. We decided to put it in a different room. My parents said they would buy another one but I refused to let them buy me sh*t anymore. So I built this ghetto set up (yes, I set on the floor and do my homework/go on the computer!):









A miscellaneous pic I found on my comp of my going off a cliff in my kayak:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


>


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

hyphen said:


>


That place is about as close to downtown as you will ever get.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I use tampons


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont take pictures of my room...not much to see.hahaha.

needs new paint, new sh*t for the wall.lol

Danny, i have a similar setup with my laptop. except i dont have a fancy pad to cushion my ass









i sit at the coffee table in the basement...on the ground...at least i can use the couch as a backrest.lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Puff said:


> i dont take pictures of my room...not much to see.hahaha.
> 
> needs new paint, new sh*t for the wall.lol
> 
> ...


I will trade my ass cushion for your couch









My room needs new paint and new sh*t on the walls too, but its only P-Fury, and I was bored


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol.

sometimes i grab a couch pillow and sit on it. but then when i rip one into the cushion i have to worry about the couch smelling like my farts for all eternity.lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's my pad i'm renting while at college..
pretty small..but I crammed all my stuff in :nod:

View attachment 97379

View attachment 97390


And the best wall..
View attachment 97391


I can't wait till I move out so I have room for a bigger tank


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

here's some pics of a townhouse that's bein built that i'm gonna move into...

i'll post some more pics when i get everything set up...

...me checkin out the view
View attachment 97396


...tools in living room
View attachment 97398


...me in living room
View attachment 97399


...the deck
View attachment 97400


...the view from front
View attachment 97403


...a tank i'll bring along
View attachment 97404


...and some roommates who will live there too
View attachment 97405


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

crazy night time shot of my room


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ill throw on some pics when I get home.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Heres my room, I got the smallest room in the house. I think the bathrooms bigger then my room








And if you think you spotted a hanson cd....you did, and im not proud of it. Those cd's are OLD

I tidied up for you guys








View attachment 97423

Far wall
View attachment 97424

Where i sleep
View attachment 97425

My messy desk, and this is after i cleaned up abit lol
View attachment 97426


I should get a bigger room. For some reason i cant have my sisters room, even though shes away at uni for another 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll post pictures of my room here at Edge Hill College, Ormkirk (UK) tomorrow sometime, including a LOVELY shot of my goldfish, Maureen (Yes yes I know... Goldfish don't belong in bowls, but I change the water every 24 hours & she has somewhere to go once I leave the country)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres a shot of my place...a litte walkthrough. cozy as hell here

this is my living room

View attachment 97435


my empty ass kitchen lol

View attachment 97436


bedroom

View attachment 97438


heres the view outside my livingroom window. pretty nice complex especially for being in the city

View attachment 97439


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Mr harley shouldnt post his pics up on here it should be on mtv cribbs!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


That place is about as close to downtown as you will ever get.
[/quote]





















.........






















ok guys ill post after i go to the lfs for a powerhead


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

A few pics of my place:

This is when you walk in the front door.









Roommate's room to the left.









Kitchen on the right.









The fish tank in the "dining room" that has no table or chairs. The coconut fiber you see on the lft of the tank is for sale.

















View of the dining room/hallway from the living room









The dining room also has a bar as you can see which is taken up by my roommates guinea pig "Bar Tab" 









Other side of the dining room is the fish tank with









Living room









My tv and the porch in the living room (porch is outside, not in actual living room)









Now from the living room, my bedroom









My bedroom









My computer desk and tv









Pretty much my entire apartment except my garage.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

This is the only pic I could find of the inside of my house. It's the family room downstairs.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

here are some pics from when i moved in january....

View attachment 97449

hallway to bathroom and my room
View attachment 97450

view from the "dining room" at the living room
View attachment 97451

view out onto the balcony at the lake on a shitty day
View attachment 97452

view from the dining room at the lake
View attachment 97453

dining room
View attachment 97454

another tank before being stocked, notice the background
View attachment 97455

a look at my bedside "table" made of and emp 400 filter box and the box from the cocktail carosel on the dining room table


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoa! We don't want to gloss over the opportunity to give piranhasrule sh*t for having a hanson cd.








It may have been a long time ago, but that still doesn't excuse you for buying it in the first place.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Mr harley shouldnt post his pics up on here it should be on mtv cribbs!










Thanks Dragon , say when ya coming back down to party?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> Whoa! We don't want to gloss over the opportunity to give piranhasrule sh*t for having a hanson cd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought i'd got away with that :laugh: 
I must have been about 10 when i bought that. Infact it was so long ago I don't remember how I got it. I t was probably a present or something...honest...mmm bop


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's a sweet view you got Danny.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

like the view james


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

isnt it funny how peoples houses smell different from your house


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> like the view james


That is a great view


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


>


That place is about as close to downtown as you will ever get.
[/quote]





















.........






















ok guys ill post after i go to the lfs for a powerhead








[/quote]














cant get over this one


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

i'll post some pics of my Crib later on today....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brujo said:


> i'll post some pics of my Crib later on today....


Same here


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Brujo said:


> i'll post some pics of my Crib later on today....


Same here








[/quote]
you guys still sleep in cribs, how old are you guys i mean really


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> i'll post some pics of my Crib later on today....


Same here








[/quote]
you guys still sleep in cribs, how old are you guys i mean really :laugh:
[/quote]

lol, funny picture u painted there dude!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Im waiting Gordo and Judazzz..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i'll post some pics of my Crib later on today....


Same here








[/quote]
you guys still sleep in cribs, how old are you guys i mean really :laugh:
[/quote]

lol, funny picture u painted there dude!








[/quote]
no here i painted a pretty picture
View attachment 97682


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> isnt it funny how peoples houses smell different from your house


Hahahaha...yes


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wtf dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

joey'd









So, anyone else postin pics?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay guys here it is... My little hole in the wall for the next 2 months....

The view from the door...
View attachment 97829


The view from the window...
View attachment 97830


The weird little sink area as you come through the door...
View attachment 97831


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im waiting Gordo and Judazzz..


Sorry, but I couldn't be arsed to snap some pics yesterday (was tired as hell after work). Maybe tonight









btw: nice try, Joey


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

this is the only pic i need to post, maybe my dog Radar too


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Handikapped said:


> this is the only pic i need to post, maybe my dog Radar too


Nice tank! 150? Cool dog too!

I will snap some pics in a couple weeks when I move into my new place. Gotta borrow a camera though cuz something bad happened to mine. Long story...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

finally got around to cleaning my room so here are pics.. sucks that i sold my LCD TV tho







stupid CC bills..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Is that a Nalgene bottle I see on the beside table? I have almost the exact same, I have a dark green one sitting on my night table









Nice setup


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is that a Nalgene bottle I see on the beside table? I have almost the exact same, I have a dark green one sitting on my night table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep its a nalgene bottle . dehydration is your worse enemy


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> this is the only pic i need to post, maybe my dog Radar too


Nice tank! 150? 
[/quote]

from his sig, it appears to be a 240g...


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

heres a pic of my painting......
View attachment 97880


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

View attachment 97909

View attachment 97908


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Mrs. Vickies









Nice place!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Mrs. Vickies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup, ms vickies jalapeno the one and only!
My dog loves them too and drinks like a full litre of water after having a few chips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> Mrs. Vickies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup, ms vickies jalapeno the one and only!
My dog loves them too and drinks like a full litre of water after having a few chips.
[/quote]

For some reason Im addicted to the sea salt ones.







They are like my heroine, if I could liquify them and inject them into my bloodstreem, I would.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Mrs. Vickies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup, ms vickies jalapeno the one and only!
My dog loves them too and drinks like a full litre of water after having a few chips.
[/quote]

For some reason Im addicted to the sea salt ones.:laugh: They are like my heroine, if I could liquify them and inject them into my bloodstreem, I would.
[/quote]

x2...mmmmmmmmm, salt and vinegar...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Im waiting Gordo and Judazzz..


Sorry, but I couldn't be arsed to snap some pics yesterday (was tired as hell after work). Maybe tonight









btw: nice try, Joey :laugh:
[/quote]
Havent had any time. Get out of wok at 2 AM, drink till 6-7 AM and wake up at 3PM back at work...
Im up pretty early cause im dehydrated right now...but eriously...willl try tomorrow...no drinking tonight....









Edit. Heres an outside sot of the house.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brujo said:


> no drinking tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your detox is so bad you lost color vision








No no drinking here in the Netherworld, so cheers mate


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> no drinking tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your detox is so bad you lost color vision :laugh: 
No no drinking here in the Netherworld, so cheers mate















[/quote]








THe not drinking was a JOke....But the me forgetting the pictures, is well, not. I foregot.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's My Basement and Front Of My House...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

A couple of shots of my room at university:
View attachment 98117

View attachment 98119

The building, dont think you can see my room from this shot tho


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, here are some crappy snapshots of my pad:

View attachment 98118

Kitchen and front door (behind it is the spiral staircase that connects me to the rest of the world)

View attachment 98120

From kitchen into living room (tank is my Redbelly tank, behind it is my computer desk)

View attachment 98121

Windows on the street side

View attachment 98122

Living room, from standing in front of my Redbelly tank

View attachment 98124

Living room

View attachment 98125

Computer desk

View attachment 98126

The Red Wall, with 50 gallon tank

View attachment 98127

Living room, from next to the 50g

View attachment 98128

Gotta love a room with a view









View attachment 98129

Pic of my street: my place is highlighted
Picture taken from: www.emporis.com.

That's all, y'all


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

B. Rodgers said:


> Here's My Basement and Front Of My House...


WTF?







I never had the option of "Fishtanks" as a wallpaper!

Nice comfy pad Judazzz


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Judazz, how many square feet is that apartment? Feels cramped.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Judazz, how many square feet is that apartment? Feels cramped.


It measures about 10x5 meters, so approx. 30x15ft. Not the most spaceous place, but the pictures make it look more cramped than it is in reality. Besides that, it's more than comfortable enough for a one-person household.
And its location dead in the middle of my hometown's center is hard to beat - roughly comparable to living in a quiet street 1 or 2 blocks away from Times Square, with a view all over town (the picture I posted was of the view on the front: I also have windows with a sweet view in two of the three other walls).


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Front of my house

View attachment 98219


back of my house, got a walk out basement, basement consist of my 3 fish rooms and family room area. Notice my personal deck above my walkout basment for my master bedroom, got two more decks on the other side of the house. Got 3 acres ,pretty locked in were i am, no one else around, my neighbor owns 35 acres behind me, her house is 2000 feet or so down the road cant even see it from my place.....

View attachment 98220


Last shot view out my door I see when hanging out in the basement

View attachment 98221


got lots of work to do on this place, just got it last october


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Mash, that is a house worth calling a home


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Heres some shots i just took of my crib, its a bit messy cause im not able to clean that much with my fucked up arm.








The appartment is about a year old. aprox 90m2 central Oslo.
Its prob 20 buildings surrounded by a 4 meter wall and has a park and a fountain in the middle.
Another thing thats great about the location is theres two huge colleges near by, so theres lots of girls attending them and partying ofc...








Its a penthouse appartment with a 40m2 veranda. Exelent for sipping beers in the summertime.









my room>









my view>

















my livingroom>









livingroom>


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Heres some shots i just took of my crib


Damn mate, that's one hell of an appartment


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Heres some shots i just took of my crib


Damn mate, that's one hell of an appartment








[/quote]

Thanks dude!
Any of u guys ever in norway drop buy for some beers







and polar bear action!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Mash, that is a house worth calling a home


Yeah but his house is miles away from any civilization.









And damn thats a nice looking apartment Corey.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Here is mine, Manchester city centre apartment (right in the city centre!) which is paired with The Lowry Hotel next door (one of the 'leading hotels in the world') which means we can use all their leaisure / bar facilites, etc.

Got some decorating to do as havent had time since Ive moved in, but should start soon i hope!



















View off the Balcony


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Mash, that is a house worth calling a home


Yeah but his house is miles away from any civilization.








[/quote]

I don't know about you, but that's how I like it! No one around to bother you, and you can do whatever you'd like. There's nothing like a little peace and quiet sometimes... Nice place Mas!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> Mash, that is a house worth calling a home


Yeah but his house is miles away from any civilization.:rasp:
[/quote]

I don't know about you, but that's how I like it! No one around to bother you, and you can do whatever you'd like. There's nothing like a little peace and quiet sometimes... Nice place Mas!
[/quote]

I like some people around me. I always joke with Mas about his new place out in the woods everytime I stop by to check out his fish. Mas is pure country.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Mash, that is a house worth calling a home


Yeah but his house is miles away from any civilization.:rasp:
[/quote]

I don't know about you, but that's how I like it! No one around to bother you, and you can do whatever you'd like. There's nothing like a little peace and quiet sometimes... Nice place Mas!
[/quote]

u sound like a pot growing terrorist slash serial killer transvestite.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> u sound like a pot growing terrorist slash serial killer transvestite.












Shhhhhh!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Craig thats an awesome place you got there. And that view from the balcony is nice. Must have cost a pretty penny for the location its in


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Craig thats an awesome place you got there. And that view from the balcony is nice. Must have cost a pretty penny for the location its in


wasnt too bad really, not for where it is anyway. Managed to get a good deal out the sellers as offered them a cash deal so no waiting about for a mortgage. They had only owned it for 4 months from new and bought it as they lived in Isle of Man can used to stay in it when they came to watch Man Utd. They decided it was too expensive for the few times they were using it so wanted rid.

Has managed to go up a fair amount in the year Ive owned it aswell


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bump from the dead. A few updates to my room, still need to get a new ceiling fan and probably a picture to put over my bed. But you get the idea.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

king of queens FTW!!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is my home in suburban New Jersey, north & west of New York City:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that's how i vision the stereotypical American home!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

just bought house. will have to post pic after move.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is my New Jersey home.
This is the couch I sit on and drink beer all day and night. 
It's really efficient living here because it's only one room and the sump drainage doubles as a toilet when the real one backs up.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Here is my New Jersey home.
> This is the couch I sit on and drink beer all day and night.
> It's really efficient living here because it's only one room and the sump drainage doubles as a toilet when the real one backs up.


that couch looks awfully inviting to me!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> king of queens FTW!!!


its the movie "i now pronounce you chuck and larry"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the result of my morning project (pic was taken from my deck).















the front and back with out snow.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cool!

i now live in a 3x5 m room at a crappy dorm. i miss my old place!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice c6 06. nice hockey rink too. "off da hizzle"


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thats frikin awesome! I'd love to live somewhere where I could just go out and play hockey whenever it gets cold enough to make a rink! I missed out on training tonight because it was put back to midnight. Asif I'm going to play hockey 12 til 1 am!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn...

backyard hockey rink takes the cake.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Thats frikin awesome! I'd love to live somewhere where I could just go out and play hockey whenever it gets cold enough to make a rink! I missed out on training tonight because it was put back to midnight. Asif I'm going to play hockey 12 til 1 am!


i play from 12 30 til 3 am on fridays

im soooooooooooooooooooo envious of that rink OMG can i come over?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yea since Nebraska's only a country mile south of Ontario.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i want to visit the mid west so bad. technically ohio is considered such, but im talking flat wide open. i wanna come over this summer. ill bring some beer and women


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i want to visit the mid west so bad. technically ohio is considered such, but im talking flat wide open. i wanna come over this summer. ill bring some beer and women


sounds good, the fishing on the main lake is always excellent


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

will be over this july. lets do a beer and wings night followed up by some early morning fishing


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sounds like a date


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> king of queens FTW!!!


its the movie "i now pronounce you chuck and larry"
[/quote]

No, it was King of Queens. Chuck and Larry were firefighters not delivery guys.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> king of queens FTW!!!


its the movie "i now pronounce you chuck and larry"
[/quote]

No, it was King of Queens. Chuck and Larry were firefighters not delivery guys.
[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> king of queens FTW!!!


its the movie "i now pronounce you chuck and larry"
[/quote]

No, it was King of Queens. Chuck and Larry were firefighters not delivery guys.
[/quote]









[/quote]

Plus theres nothing hooked up to that tv except the cable jack. No DVD, BluRay, HDdvd, or ps3.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> yea since Nebraska's only a country mile south of Ontario.


so is that a yes?


----------

